# Se acerca Tartan Tale!!



## Purple (Oct 19, 2010)

Muero porque ya salga a la venta esta colección porque ahora si me compro todos los Pearglide eyeliners, de la colección donde salieron a la venta el año pasado, por andar de conchuda, se agotaron y por ningun lado (ni el los CCO) he podido conseguirlos. Asi que ahora aunque no me compre nada mas (que no creo) me los compro TODOS! Y  ustedes que tienen en sus listas??


----------



## lady joce (Oct 20, 2010)

hola chicas!!! lamento mucho no haber estado por aquí últimamente, pues como saben, soy estudiante y estas fueron semanas de examenes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, pero ya estoy de vuelta. Pues verán, ya que no pude comprarme nada de la cole venomous villains
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he estado ahorrando para comprar mucho de tartan tale.
  	Lo que me quiero comprar es:

  	brush set: a lady and her tricks
  	6 twist of tartan eyeshadow palette
  	the faerie glen lipstick
  	soft dazzle -dazzleglass creme
  	a wish come true, folow your fantasy, enviably fun eyeshadow

  	Hasta ahora es todo, pero presiento que compraré más cosas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pero eso depende de cuándo sale la cole
  	Ustedes que comprarán chicas?
  	Por cierto!! Soy yo o ya no hay emoticones


----------



## ZARA (Oct 20, 2010)

Hola chicas! Querida lady joce no eres tú es esta nueva imagen de Spcktra q me tiene un poco perdida ya son varias las q nos quejamos de la falta de emoticons para expresarnos a gusto. Que lástima q no hayas comprado de VV, la verdad yo me medía bastante con esta también pues solo compré 4 cosas (la verdad no hubo más q me llamara la atención) la ventaja es q de las 2 últimas he comprado muy pero muy poco así tendré más para TT, a mí me encantaron las sombras individuales faltará ver la textura, dos paletas de sombras (la de neutros y la morada) y espero ver los pigmentos que traen porq siempre hay algunos q ya tengo y el osito para mi pequeñín. Eso espero xq el año pasado según yo solo me gustaba una paleta y terminé comprando todas además de 1 de blushes y una cosmetiquera q traía un pigmento, un delineador y una brochita y pregúntenme cuándo las he vuelto a usar


----------



## bgajon (Oct 22, 2010)

El punto no es cuando usas las cosas el caso es satisfacer el vicio. Jajaja! A mi me pasa igual o peor porque hay cosas que compro y no me animo a usar porque están muy lindas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Yo necesito al igual que Ana TODOS los pearlglide liners! Me dio mucho coraje que no trajeron la colección en la que salieron junto con los GPS así que ahora aprovecharé para tener algunos siquiera.
  	Viendo muestras de esta colección me ha llamado la paleta 6 Dashing Lassie. Por increíble que parezca tengo pocos neutros y como aquí no se consigue la paleta Naked de UD pues tendré que conformarme con esta. Pobre de mi, verdad?
  	La Vain & Glorious lip bag sólo por el hecho de traer el labial Mellow Mood que es mi HG en cuanto a MLBB porque el dazzleglass que trae y el delineador ya los tengo. Así que tendré que meditar si vale la pena tenerlo o no, me inclino a que no lo vale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Yo creo que mi lista es pequeñita, a poco no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Uds. que piensan comprarse?

  	P.D. Tener esta escasez de emoticons me está poniendo mal. URGE que pongan todos los que teníamos antes si no es que más.


----------



## Purple (Oct 22, 2010)

bgajon said:


> El punto no es cuando usas las cosas el caso es satisfacer el vicio. Jajaja! A mi me pasa igual o peor porque hay cosas que compro y no me animo a usar porque están muy lindas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Ahora si creo que nos separaron al nacer!!! Cero y van 2 cosas en solo un post!! 1- Ya ordené TODOS los Pearlglide, dos de las sombras (la gris Glamora Castle y la verde Enviably Fun), los dos blushes y el lipstick the Faerie Glen, lo malo es que me los entregan hasta la proxima semana. Y 2- Mellow Mood es de mis lipsticks favoritos, ya voy en mi segundo tubo, solo que no creo justificar la compra del set solo por él, al igual que tú, aunque lo sigo pensando!


----------



## makeupholism (Oct 23, 2010)

Purple said:


> Ahora si creo que nos separaron al nacer!!! Cero y van 2 cosas en solo un post!! 1- Ya ordené TODOS los Pearlglide, dos de las sombras (la gris Glamora Castle y la verde Enviably Fun), los dos blushes y el lipstick the Faerie Glen, lo malo es que me los entregan hasta la proxima semana. Y 2- Mellow Mood es de mis lipsticks favoritos, ya voy en mi segundo tubo, solo que no creo justificar la compra del set solo por él, al igual que tú, aunque lo sigo pensando!


  	Ahi nos cuentas qué tal están la Glamora Castle y la Enviable Fun. Hace un par de semanas me mandaron una muestra de Golden Crown y me pareció muy sparkly, acá onda chocar con campanita...  la presentación está hermosa, pero yo siento que no la voy a utilizar mucho, creo que en esta colección voy a pasar con las sombras. Me llaman los Pearglide y los barnices, pero no me ando azotando de la emoción, esperaré a que se dignen a sacarla en las tiendas acá....


----------



## makeupholism (Oct 23, 2010)

Purple said:


> Ahora si creo que nos separaron al nacer!!! Cero y van 2 cosas en solo un post!! 1- Ya ordené TODOS los Pearlglide, dos de las sombras (la gris Glamora Castle y la verde Enviably Fun), los dos blushes y el lipstick the Faerie Glen, lo malo es que me los entregan hasta la proxima semana. Y 2- Mellow Mood es de mis lipsticks favoritos, ya voy en mi segundo tubo, solo que no creo justificar la compra del set solo por él, al igual que tú, aunque lo sigo pensando!


  	Ahi nos cuentas qué tal están la Glamora Castle y la Enviable Fun. Hace un par de semanas me mandaron una muestra de Golden Crown y me pareció muy sparkly, acá onda chocar con campanita...  la presentación está hermosa, pero yo siento que no la voy a utilizar mucho, creo que en esta colección voy a pasar con las sombras. Me llaman los Pearglide y los barnices, pero no me ando azotando de la emoción, esperaré a que se dignen a sacarla en las tiendas acá....


----------



## Purple (Oct 25, 2010)

Ya me llegaron mis cosas!! Ya las tengo en mis manos!! Los pearglide estan padrisimos!! Hoy llego a mi casa como a las 10 de la noche y les tomo fotos para subirselas manana, ok?


----------



## bgajon (Oct 25, 2010)

YAY!! Que emoción disfruta mucho tus cositas, espero ver pronto tus fotos.


----------



## Purple (Oct 26, 2010)

Ya subí las fotos en mi blog por si quieren verlas!! Estan hermosos los pearlglide, ya puedo dormir tranquila!!


----------



## Purple (Oct 26, 2010)

Hoy estrené Glamora Castle y me encantó! No brilla demasiado ni andas con brillitos por toda la cara, es un color gris muy padre, y al aplicarla se siente tipo las Starflash pero sin espolvorear nadita. Si puedo  mas tarde o mañana publico un EOTD con ella, ok? Yo sí te la recomiendo. Me falta usar Enviably Fun, la verdad me encantan las sombras verdes en el envase aunque casi no las use, tengo varias sin estrenar, pero las grises son mi fascinación así que por eso Glamora Castle fué la primera y no me descepcionó.


----------



## lady joce (Oct 27, 2010)

pues yo estoy ansiosa por hacer mis compritas!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Espero no gastar más d elo necesario, aunque es poco probable que suceda!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Por cierto, ya saben cuando sale aquí en México?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sé que en noviembre, pero aun no sé qué día


----------



## Likeaprincess (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola chicas!!! Acabo de ver tu blog con los pearglide y me acabo de enamorar!! quiero toooodos!!!! y si no es indiscreción cuánto te costaron para comenzar a hacer cuentas jajajaja xq después de VV bueno!!!!... Me late mucho la dashing lassies eyeshadow palette y también los pigments de smoky thrillseekers!!! del labial full fushia no estoy muy segura y tampoco del blush... alguien ya los vió como para decir siii o nooo!!!?


----------



## Purple (Oct 27, 2010)

Likeaprincess said:


> Hola chicas!!! Acabo de ver tu blog con los pearglide y me acabo de enamorar!! quiero toooodos!!!! y si no es indiscreción cuánto te costaron para comenzar a hacer cuentas jajajaja xq después de VV bueno!!!!... Me late mucho la dashing lassies eyeshadow palette y también los pigments de smoky thrillseekers!!! del labial full fushia no estoy muy segura y tampoco del blush... alguien ya los vió como para decir siii o nooo!!!?


	Hola!! Los pearlglide me costaron $14.50 dólares cada uno mas 8.75% de impuestos, me animé a comprarlos todos, porque cuando salieron en la colección pasada (Art Supplies) no los compré cuando recién salieron y se agotaron rapidísimo, solo pude conseguir Black Line y me quedé esperanzada de encontrarlos algun día en el CCO (a menor precio, 30% menos) y nada, así que dije: esta vez no se me escapan!
  	Lo que no tengo idea es cuanto vayan a costar en México, porque a veces sale mas económico comprar algunos productos aquí en México que en Estados Unidos.
  	Yo no he comprado ningun set, mañana los voy a ver en persona, igual y si me animo, aunque esos prefiero comprarlos en el CCO o ya que los rebajen de precio, jeje.
  	Sobre el blush rosa (Her Blooming Cheek) te puedo decir que se ve hermoso en el envase, pero no me he animado a usarlo, yo soy muy de colores naturales o nudes, pero éste me encantó al verlo y para el invierno se me hizo fabuloso, pero prometo usarlo pronto para subirles fotos en el blog y que tomen sus desiciones=)
  	Si estan pensando comprar los pigmentos les recomiendo decidirse pronto porque en la página de maccosmetics.com apenas salieron a la venta ayer martes y ya se agotaron The Family Crest y Moonlight Night, así que no la piensen mucho porque se acaban!


----------



## lady joce (Oct 29, 2010)

alguien ya sabe los precios?


----------



## makeupholism (Oct 29, 2010)

lady joce said:


> alguien ya sabe los precios?



 	En mi blog están las fotos de los productos con los precios. Son 3 posts de lo que se lanzará de A Tartan Tale en noviembre en México. http://www.makeupholism.com


----------



## lady joce (Oct 30, 2010)

muchisisisisimas gracias!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Estos precios me hacer reformular mi lista!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Ahora sólo nos queda esperar a que salga!


----------



## ZARA (Nov 1, 2010)

Gracias por la info Paty, pero q onda con el incremento? Las paletas en EUA siguen costando $36 usd súmale los impuestos y para nada llega a los $815, esto me hace pensar y recortar mi lista xq con tantos gastos navideños creo q tendré que quitar algunas cosas. El año pasado creo que me costaron $650 a lo mucho. Ustedes q tienen en sus listas, alguien sabe cuándo exactamente llegará pues aki en qro. dijeron q en diciembre


----------



## makeupholism (Nov 2, 2010)

ZARA said:


> Gracias por la info Paty, pero q onda con el incremento? Las paletas en EUA siguen costando $36 usd súmale los impuestos y para nada llega a los $815, esto me hace pensar y recortar mi lista xq con tantos gastos navideños creo q tendré que quitar algunas cosas. El año pasado creo que me costaron $650 a lo mucho. Ustedes q tienen en sus listas, alguien sabe cuándo exactamente llegará pues aki en qro. dijeron q en diciembre


	Sí, a $815 está cañón, es casi el doble de lo que te cuestan en Estados Unidos... esperemos que los precios que me mandaron estén mal!! porque sí, los últimos dos años los sets han estado por ahí de los $600 pesos más o menos....


----------



## Purple (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola a todas!! Que onda? Ya salió la colección en México?? que se compraron?? Revivamos el thread!


----------



## makeupholism (Nov 7, 2010)

Tengo entendido que ya salió en algunos puntos de venta, como Delta y Perisur, pero no me he dado vuelta... yo creo que voy a pasar con esta colección, no me azota de la emoción, gasté mucho con las master classes de Romero, y más bien quiero comprar varios básicos para mi kit... veremos qué tan fuerte es mi fuerza de voluntad!!!


----------



## lady joce (Nov 7, 2010)

hola chicas!! pues efectivamente, ayer sábado salió la colección, no compré mucho pues los sets de sombras y rubores me parecieron demasiado caros ($895!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  	lo que compré fue: los labiales en cut-a-caper y full fuchsia; los dazzleglass creme en soft dazzle y radiant jewels.
  	tuve que contenerme con otras cositas, pero esque estoy ahorrando para otras cosas que quiero comprarme, sobre todo ropa


----------



## Purple (Nov 8, 2010)

wow $895!!?? si que estan bastante caros!!
  	Yo ya me quedé con la primera ronda que compré, solo regrese por un back up del pearlglide Black Line, y nada mas, porque ayer me fui a hacer ejercicio (o sea, de compras) y terminé en números rojos y con la tarjeta desangrada. Me compré varias cosas de Soho de Chanel que me encantaron y no habia podido conseguir ....asi que ya se imaginarán como quedé!


----------



## Likeaprincess (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola chicas!!!! Yo tampoco me pude dar la vuelta para ver lo que salió de esta colección creo que esperare para cuando salga en polanco... Paty cuándo te dijeron que llegaba? y la verdad me acabo de ir de espaldas con el precio de las paletas!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 están muuy caras!!!!! y la verdad mi presupuesto no está taaaan elevado... espero los sets de los pigments no vengan en semejantes precios!!!


----------



## makeupholism (Nov 9, 2010)

Likeaprincess said:


> Hola chicas!!!! Yo tampoco me pude dar la vuelta para ver lo que salió de esta colección creo que esperare para cuando salga en polanco... Paty cuándo te dijeron que llegaba? y la verdad me acabo de ir de espaldas con el precio de las paletas!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Los sets de pigmentos van a estar a $815... a finales de noviembre ya les podré subir la info al blog...  de esa parte 2 de Tartan, creo que sí le voy a entrar al set de Nail Lacquers... $415. Besos!


----------



## RitaLewis (Nov 10, 2010)

hola chicas!, yo ya hice mis compras y no pienso hacer más( espero controlarme) compre un mineralize kit, un set de brochas(shes got it all) y uno de pigmento que es violet my love o algo así un dazzleglass y un lipstick, esperaré si me gusta algo de la 2da parte, si no compraré cosas de mi kit de maquillaje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 besito.


----------



## bgajon (Nov 13, 2010)

Yo he decidido abstenerme de comprar de esta colección 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Se me hace una grosería que los sets estén tan caros así que me quedaré con las ganas pero con esos precios prefiero ir a consentirme a Chanel o comprar cosas básicas que he dejado de comprar por andar compre que compre de las colecciones que salen.


----------



## makeupholism (Nov 14, 2010)

bgajon said:


> Yo he decidido abstenerme de comprar de esta colección
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Sí, la verdad se pasaron con los precios!!!! prácticamente el doble de lo que te cuestan en gringolandia... yo ni me he ido a parar por MAC esta vez.... digo, además que la lana que me chuté en las master classes de Romero tampoco contribuyen a mi economía, ¿verdad?


----------



## ZARA (Nov 16, 2010)

¡Hola Chicas! El sábado me le pegué a mi maridín a México, y cuando terminó sus pendientes me dijo q si me llevaba Perisur y bueno cuando llegué a PH apenas estaban sacando las cajas de la mercancía pero como tenían los probadores a la mano la chica me dejó ver todo con tal de q no me fuera a comprar mis cositas al Pro y perder la venta. Total que después de probar y decepcionarme por los precios me quedé solo con Glamora Castle, Semi precious, (ya que el precio es más proporcional con el tamaño 3g.) el l/s Fairie Glen y ya, pues las paletas solo me llamaba la atención de los neutros pero la verdad prefiero gastarme ese dinero en otra cosa pues estaba viendo q una paleta de Dior cuesta $830 y la calidad dicen es superior, así q esta colección me dejó francamente triste por el alza o será que quieren recuperar las pérdidas q tuvieron con Rodarte al ser cancelada. El día de hoy se supone que llega a Qro. y me invitaron a la presentación pero solo me quedé con ganas de 2 pearlglide que me faltaron de ver en México pues les faltaba una caja y en el PRO había tanta gente q mi pequeñín ya estaba enfadado y como moría por ver a Santa en la planta baja pues ya no me dejó comprar nada. Alguna de ustedes ya probó los prolongwear lipsticks? no están resecos? porq a esos si les traigo ganas.


----------



## bgajon (Nov 16, 2010)

Se me habían olvidado que estaban los pearlglide liners!! Olvídenlo si me voy a comprar los delineadores. OSEA NI UNA COLECCIÓN PUEDO DEJAR PASAR!!!


----------

